# Java Editor für Android +Emulator



## Wlan (2. Feb 2014)

Guten abend liebe Community

Ich suche einen Java Editor für Android,der es möglich macht Java Programme zu coden und einen Emulator der das Java Programm startet und erfolgreich ausführt.

Ps: Google nix gefunden.


----------



## JavaMeister (2. Feb 2014)

In google also nix gefunden 

Android wird führend von Google entwickelt. Und du findest bei google kein "Android Emulator"???

---

Ich würde dir raten zunächst normales Java SE zu machen. Zum Beispiel ein Hello World programm.

Wenn du das nicht schaffst, ohne hier ein 100 Seiten Thread  zu öffnen, dann ist Informatik nix für dich. (Nicht dass ich das nicht schon beim anderen Thread bereits gesagt hätte, aber ich wiederhole mich gerne) 

Hier ist Eigeninitiative gefragt. Wir können dein Lernen nicht übernehmen.

Bitte bitte lerne java se. Danach kann man sich android ansehen.

:idea:


----------



## Wlan (2. Feb 2014)

Sorry
ich mein auf handy.


----------



## JavaMeister (2. Feb 2014)

Sowas gibt es nicht.

Du kannst die Programme in online java vms compilieren und ausführen. Aber was spricht dagegen das auf einem normalen PC zu machen?


----------



## Wlan (2. Feb 2014)

Bisschen Unterwegs coden wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## JavaMeister (2. Feb 2014)

Hast du den schon das Hello World fertig? ;D Klappt das?


----------



## Wlan (2. Feb 2014)

Hatte diese Woche keine Zeit.
Aber Morgen gehts los


----------



## RoNa (3. Feb 2014)

Hi, guck mal hier https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.JavaEditor&hl=de


----------

